# Witcher 3 keine Befragung?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2015)

Hi,

bin gerade am Witcher 3spielen und bin an der Stelle, in der man normalerweise über seine Vergangenheit befragt werden sollte. Allerdings kam das bei mir nicht. Ich wurde rasiert und das wars. Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Am Anfang gab es die Option Witcher 2 savegame simulieren, hätte ich ja klicken sollen?


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2015)

Für die Fragen hättest du die Simulation wählen müssen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> hätte ich ja klicken sollen?



Ja, hättest du.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, hättest du.



Verdammt ^^ Ich dachte mit simulieren meint er, dass er die Entscheidungen für mich übernimmt. Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden. Zeit ein neues playthrough anzufangen  Wollte sowieso neu anfangen, weil ich nach einer Hauptquest einige Nebenquests nicht mehr machen konnte und ich jetzt die richtigen Einstellugnen für HUD und Grafik habe. Danke für die Antwort.


----------

